# What type of oak to use for sweet blackberry wine



## WindyCoastWine (Mar 20, 2012)

I tried a wonderful blackberry wine that was oaked and it add a great light vanilla flavor to it. It also seemed to give it a nice smooth sweetness compared to every other blackberry wine that I've tried. I'm not experienced with oaking, but was thinking about trying oak spirals while aging. Not sure what type or level of darkness to use to achieve the sweet, smooth, vanilla, not overly oaked flavor that I'm looking for.  Thanks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 20, 2012)

I personally wouldn't oak a blackberry or just a hint. I'd use American med. toast. You may have better success by adding vanilla beans instead of oak. 

Hang in there others on here can help you better with this.


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2012)

I like a fair amount of Am med toast oak in my semi-dry-to-semi-sweet blackberry.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 20, 2012)

I add medium french toast to my elderberry.


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2012)

I oak my blackberry all the time, I love it. I use Hungarian cubes, leave it in while aging for 8 weeks.


----------



## bg7mm (Jun 19, 2012)

just removed a batch from a new med toast oak barrel, set aside to age and it added a wonderful flavor to our sweet blackberry wine, oaked it for 4 weeks


----------

